# Joker Hair



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

I have black hair that's straight on some days and puffy most of the time. Since I'm being the Joker for Halloween, I was wondering what I can use to make it dirty, greasy, and not taken care of like the Joker's. Help very much appreciated.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

The Joker was always a well-kept dandy, just like in your avatar, with well groomed hair and a flair for the...

Oh, you mean Ledgers Joker.

Get a product called Groom N Clean from the local drugstore - comes ina tube, is essentially a glycerin based hair cream. You can use a lot and get your hair pretty ratty looking.
Then hold up small sections and mist them with green hairspray.

That should give you the irregular coloring and texture of Heaths version of the Clown Prince of Crime.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the advice


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

bees wax, veggie oil, hairspray, etc..


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

One question, since my hair is black, what should I do to gey it green and yellowish like Heath Ledger?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This might be an obvious answer but here it goes anyway, unless you're willing to bleach out the dark & dye it, I suggest colored hairspray. 

Plus colored hairspray has some hold to it too so it'll help keep it looking Joker-esque.

There's TONS of hair products out there to help achieve your look. Hair waxes, hair glues, hair "dirt," if all else fails there's the tried & true friend of every punk & hair band on the planet...Aquanet.

WAAAAY back in the day, some even used egg whites to keep certain 'do's in the proper vertical fashion.


----------

